# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Centre Neurologique William Lennox

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centre Neurologique William Lennox
Allée de Clerlande 6
Ottignies 

Bezoek de website van Centre Neurologique William Lennox


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centre Neurologique William Lennox.*

----------

